# Whitetail deer capes



## sportsmansdream (Nov 22, 2008)

If anyone is looking for capes, I have several in stock and ready to ship. Sizes from 17" to 21" tight behind the ears.
Thanks
Prices range from 50.00 -100.00
Ryan Olson
A Sportsmans Dream Taxidermy
11511 Sprinkle Rd.
Vicksburg, MI 49097
269-649-1721


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

What time of the year are the larger capes from? I have a large set of saskatchewan antlers that I brought back with me last year from a wolf kill and would be interested in a winter cape to mount them on.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, that is good to know. Tanned or raw?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Burnmtndog said:


> What time of the year are the larger capes from? I have a large set of saskatchewan antlers that I brought back with me last year from a wolf kill and would be interested in a winter cape to mount them on.


Typically late Oct. thru Nov. 

Thanks Ryan, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## sportsmansdream (Nov 22, 2008)

Burnmtndog said:


> What time of the year are the larger capes from? I have a large set of saskatchewan antlers that I brought back with me last year from a wolf kill and would be interested in a winter cape to mount them on.


I currently have some nice big rut capes. most are from begning of november and into gun season. I am getting more and more daily, and the hair seems to be getting longer and longer!. Feel free to give me a call if you are looking for something special or shoot me an email [email protected] and I can forward you some pictures. I have pictures and measurments for every cape. 

Thanks

Ryan Olson
A Sportsmans Dream Taxidermy
269-649-1721


----------

